

Eo: Yet another C object model - billiob
https://phab.enlightenment.org/phame/live/1//post/yet_another_c_object_model_but_better/

======
mhd
I still wish we would've done more with Xt instead of reinventing the wheel
again and again. So when gtk was founded, they could've just replaced the
Motif part of the GIMP, not start anew. I'm actually surprised that they
didn't invent a new language back then. Well, there's Vala now, after that
brief dalliance with C#.

[http://bitway.com/jordan/papers/USENIX/AppDev.html](http://bitway.com/jordan/papers/USENIX/AppDev.html)
was a pretty interesting paper way back when.

------
fithisux
I hope better than gobject. Any hope to see regular mingw builds?

~~~
billiob
You can find them at [http://win-builds.org/](http://win-builds.org/)

------
based2
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2drhe7/eo_yet_a...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2drhe7/eo_yet_another_c_object_model_from_enlightenment/)

------
readerrrr
Is every object of a type _Eo_?

